# Hat ein Router eine begrenzte Downstream-Rate?



## Slizzzer (5. Juli 2006)

Moin Forum!

Ich habe einen DSL-Anschluß mit einer Downstream-Rate von 6Mbit/s. Mein Bekannter ebenfalls.
Nun erreicht er bei einigen Servern eine Downloadgeschwindigkeit von bis 650kb/s. Bei mir sind es bei den selben Servern max 250kb/s, was ja 2Mbit/s entsprechen würde.
Ich will jetzt zunächst mal dem Provider nix unterstellen, deshalb habe ich meinen doch etwas betagten SMC-Router bzw. das DSL-Modem in Verdacht. Über Geschwindigkeiten finde ich bei SMC jetzt nichts, aber kann es sein, dass die älteren Modems und Router diese Geschwindigkeit nicht bringen?


----------



## AndreG (5. Juli 2006)

Moin,

Eigentlich besteht da nur die beschränkung bis zu 6000 Leitung weil du dich danach im DSL2 befindest. Tausche einfach mal die Modems aus und schau was passiert.

Und das du am gleichem Server langsamer bist hat noch nichts zu heißen. Da bei den meisten Servern nen max. Upload herrscht. Somit kriegt einer mehr der andere weniger.

Mfg Andre


----------



## metalux (7. Juli 2006)

Hi,

ich war bisher auch immer der Meinung, dass ein Router dort keine Einschränlung haben sollte. Aber ein Kollege von mir hat das selbe Problem wie du und er hat rausgefunden, dass es am Router liegt, der durch seine Hardware nicht schneller als 8 Mbit (er hat eine 16 Mbit Leitung) kann.

Gruß Jens


----------



## AndreG (7. Juli 2006)

Lesen, denken und dann posten. Alles über 6Mbit ist ADSL2 siehe oben.Somit konnte es bei deinem Kollegen nicht funktionieren. Jedoch befindet er sich im alten DSL-Zweig.


----------



## metalux (7. Juli 2006)

Nabend,

erst gelesen, dann gedacht. Er hat ein ADSL2 Modem und bekommt seine 16 Mbit Leitung auch mit einem anderen Router ausgenutzt.


----------

